# حتفرق كتير معاك - بهذا البرنامج...



## gates (20 مارس 2011)

*أذا كنت مبتدئ 3d أو لا تستخدمة .... فهذا البرنامج هو الطريق الصحيح للبداية
للوصول للأحتراف في وقت قياسي و بسهولة ويسر
وسيساعدك كثييرا في مراحل التصميم والتخيل
وكذالك الأخراج و الأنيماشن
وهو برنامج أصلي مجاني وشرح فيديو مجاني​ 
نسألكم دعائكم الجميل والصالح لنا جميعا
سلامي وتحياتي​ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOxrFN7JbiQ&NR=1​ 

البرنامج

Download
​*


----------



## gates (20 مارس 2011)

ردودكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## gates (21 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (21 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (22 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (22 مارس 2011)

ردودكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## gates (23 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (24 مارس 2011)

*الدعاء من فضلكم*


----------



## gates (25 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (25 مارس 2011)

*الدعاء من فضلكم *


----------



## gates (26 مارس 2011)

ردودكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## gates (26 مارس 2011)

*الدعاء من فضلكم *


----------



## dragon_dark (27 مارس 2011)

ياخىgates بارك الله فيك وجعل هذه المعلومه فى ميزان حسناتك
احب ان اعرفك ياخى ان ردى هذا جاء متاخرا لكن والله انا منذ فتره قليله لم اكن اعرف اى شىء عن اسكتش اب حتى قرات معلمتك هذه وانا الان ياخى الحمد لله محترف اسكتش اب وفعلا كما قلت هاتفرق كثير 
لك منى ياخى الف شكر واتمنى من الله ان اقابلك على ارض الواقع


----------



## gates (27 مارس 2011)

شكرااا للتشجيع dragon-dark


----------



## gates (28 مارس 2011)

*الدعاء من فضلكم *


----------



## gates (28 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## Doora Ali (28 مارس 2011)

برنامج اسمه ايه الاول؟؟


----------



## Doora Ali (28 مارس 2011)

انا نزلته وشكله مبشر باذن الله
جزاك الله الخير


----------



## gates (29 مارس 2011)

العفو أخي


----------



## raafat_dh2 (29 مارس 2011)

انا منتظر من زمان هذا البرنامج على امل المساعدة في اعمالي بدل الاوتوكاد


----------



## gates (29 مارس 2011)

شكراا لمروركم


----------



## gates (30 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## سارية عثمان (30 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
بخصوصي كالعادة This product is not available in your country
ارجو الرفع على رابط آخر 4sharedاوhotfileاوmediafire


----------



## gates (31 مارس 2011)

Ok أخي


----------



## gates (1 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## nesrine123 (1 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك و شكر على موضوع


----------



## gates (1 أبريل 2011)

العفو


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أبريل 2011)

gates قال:


> العفو


 

أخي gates:

لقد أخذت موضوعي بالحرف و نقلته داخل موضوعك ....لنفس المنتدي
هذا تصرف لا يليق أخي الكريم .... حتي لم تستأذن مني للنشر
أتمني أن يكون هناك خطاء ما من برمجة الملتقي....و ألا فأنا أريد تفسير منك 
وياريت أخي الكريم مشرفنا جمال يشوف الموضوع ده

الحسنة الوحيدة هي فائدة الأعضاء من الموضوع


----------



## gates (4 أبريل 2011)

روابطك لا تعمل أخي


----------



## هدهدلبنان (4 أبريل 2011)

الاخ الفاضل ارجو تعديل الرابط 
او عرض طريقه الرف وشكر 
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير 
وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## gates (5 أبريل 2011)

click in here my brother


----------



## ahmed ezeldeen (5 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## gates (6 أبريل 2011)

*العفو أخي*​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2011)

gates قال:


> *العفو أخي*​


 

جزاك الله خير وهدانا و أياكم


----------



## u.exe (7 أبريل 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (7 أبريل 2011)

*العفو*​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أبريل 2011)

مشكوور


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (10 أبريل 2011)

جارى التحميل


----------



## على البال (10 أبريل 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## على البال (10 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## gates (16 أبريل 2011)

العفو أخي


----------



## gates (17 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## yyaasseerr (17 أبريل 2011)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## gates (18 أبريل 2011)

de rien


----------



## gates (19 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم​*​


----------



## bakr salman (20 أبريل 2011)

جوجل اسكتش اب دة برنامج رائع و جميييييل جدا


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أبريل 2011)

bakr salman قال:


> جوجل اسكتش اب دة برنامج رائع و جميييييل جدا


 
مشكور أخي علي ردك ....جزاك الله خير


----------



## gates (22 أبريل 2011)

العفو


----------



## gates (23 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (24 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## ahmed ezeldeen (24 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## gates (26 أبريل 2011)

*العفو*​


----------



## gates (27 أبريل 2011)

ردودكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## gates (29 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله لك أخي gates


----------



## gates (16 يونيو 2011)

العفو


----------



## gates (18 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (20 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (21 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## بحار الليل (22 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 يونيو 2011)

مشكور و ربنا يهدينا و يهديك للخير


----------



## Eng.Iman.Sh (22 يونيو 2011)

فكرة البرنامج كتير حلوة و خاصة أني دااايخة على مين يعلمني 3 دي ... بس المشكلة ما عرفت حمل من هالموقع ,... يا ريت توضخ طريقة التحميل


----------



## gates (25 يونيو 2011)

click in here


----------



## gates (26 يونيو 2011)

ردودكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## gates (27 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (28 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (29 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (30 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (2 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (4 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (6 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (9 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (19 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (20 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (21 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (23 يوليو 2011)

you are welcome


----------



## gates (24 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (26 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (28 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------

